
Linux (2003) - setra
http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=linux
======
yongjik
> Once settled, the fully adjustable seat is very comfortable, the plane
> leaves and arrives on time without a single problem, the in-flight meal is
> wonderful.

The year is 2016, and every time I upgraded my Linux distro in the past
several years, I had to search down several different (and incompatible) input
method packages, install them one by one, try several different command-line
tools to tell the system what input system the applications should expect
(which they may or may not honor, depending on whether they're linked with
GNOME or QT or whatever), read several howtos and stackoverflow articles, and
finally settle down with the best one that supports Korean input on at least
half of the applications, sort of.

I forgot when was the last time Windows didn't support acceptable Korean input
out of box. Sometime in the 90s, I think.

> You try to tell customers of the other airlines about the great trip, but
> all they can say is, "You had to do what with the seat?"

More like, "At first it crashed fifteen times, but when I followed this great
article to mine my own titanium ore and replace the fuselage with my custom
built one, there was no problem at all! Oh, by the way all the screws must be
left-handed, don't ask me why, but I found it works best that way."

~~~
fleetfox
I have an anecdote too. Last week Windows update corrupted itself and was boot
looping i spent two days trying to debug and fix it. Even repair from disc
didn't help. 30+ reboots later i decided to just reinstall it. Meanwhile my
two Linux desktops have no issues, and when they do i can fix it without
rebooting million times and i never had to reinstall them just because they
get corrupted randomly.

~~~
scrollaway
Windows, FWIU in the majority of cases (and at least every time I did it)
still does not support being moved to a new motherboard. Every time I upgrade
a Windows PC's motherboard, the windows install becomes unbootable. Linux
doesn't care.

~~~
bildung
In support of your "Linux doesn't care.": It works so well that I stopped
installing Linux on every new Thinkpad I buy but instead just switch my SSD on
demand. Need mobility: put the disk into the X series. Want to work in the
garden: put it into the T series with the outdoor display. Need to do graphics
on the road: Put it into the T series with the higher resolution and the
Radeon card.

Using Debian.

~~~
chetanahuja
Not a (current) thinkpad user. What's the effort involved in swapping out the
ssd?

~~~
bildung
I don't have the newest models, either. On my devices, there's an enclosure
fixated with a philips screw. I removed the enclosures, so the SATA bay works
essentially like a pc card slot for me.

------
cm2187
Re Windows NT blowing up vs Linux being safe, this was written in 2003 before
the stream of critical vulnerabilities of the last two years.

~~~
tajen
Yeah, the Linux plane flies great, but they forget to mention the string of
CVE-12345 "Wings detach if a bad guy looks at them from the ground".

------
kchauhan
> BTW, linux is the kernel, GNU/GPL software make up the rest of the OS and
> apps. GNU/Linux is the way lawyers will say it in court.

Good point.

~~~
tbrownaw
_GNU /GPL software make up the rest of the OS and apps_

No, they really don't. Plus those are very different things, organization
membership vs choice of license.

~~~
kchauhan
You miss the point of "love of free". People (like me) who love GNU always
include GPL in some or other way even if software is not on GNU packages.

------
OhSoHumble
My Laptop screen flickers and the only thing that fixes it is to plug an HDMI
cable in. This is a new bug that was introduced in kernel version 4.8.14. It
was not there in previous versions. If I want to use my laptop then I have to
carry around an HDMI cable.

I don't know where this guy drew his "once settled... [things go great
idea]..." conclusion. Relevant XKCD[1]

1\. [https://xkcd.com/196/](https://xkcd.com/196/)

------
k__
I'm using Linux for 10 years now and have to admit it got rather good.

But distribution upgrades are still broken.

I never got a distribution upgrade working. It always destroyed the OS and I
had to reinstall the whole thing.

Just last weekend I tried to upgrade my Xubuntu to 16.04 (last LTS to new
LTS), which didn't work out.

------
ge96
Guy I know said/says to me "your hipster Linux" haha

It's like my computer's are garbage so I use Linux to compensate for the lack
of hardware but now I like using Linux as a web developer.

------
simooooo
Does the Linux airline have wifi that works out of the box?

~~~
sirn
Yes, unless you have an obscure chip with over restrictive vendor (e.g.
Realtek RTL8723BS)

I have tough time dealing with HDMI sound than Wi-Fi these days.

~~~
greenhatman
I have an obscure dongle that I use for wireless on my desktop PC. Since
Ubuntu 14.04, it works out of the box.

~~~
sirn
Dongle usually works because the chipset shouldn't be too uncommon. What I was
referring to was the Wi-Fi chipset that use SDIO interface rather than
PCI/PCIe/USB (like the mentioned RTL8723BS, which is a Bluetooth + Wi-Fi combo
module used in few tablet models due to its low power usage).

